# Like a drug....



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

The dog and I covered a good bit of country yesterday. Both of us wearing down, we still pushed on seaking the only true fix for our addiction. 










With the fall colors and the fog, Dash led me into a painting. 










Finally at one of the four different public hunting areas we hit during our day long expedition, we found our drug.Dash stopped for a moment and raised his head. I could see him almost trying to taste the air. He ran far ahead and locked on a confident point. As I caught up, I saw a single quail run across in front of him and just knew it would be too much for him to bear. Dash repositioned but did not make chase. To block the bird and maintain control I moved wide around Dash's right so I could come in from in front of him. Then a huge covey of birds exploded between us in a roar. I think my heart stopped for a moment. Like a point in time I was frozen in a picture. The snapshot of a narrow yet solid wall of birds is still imprinted in my mind. I eventually fired a couple shots, but it was too late.Birds scattered. It did not take Dash long to find and point a single that did not make it across a fence to the safey of private land. With teamwork we got our first fix. 










A found spring fed beaver pond in a sea of drought. Seached over for woodcock or snipe, but none found. We did find snipe at the big lake. And rabbits to, but this is a quail story.










Though not many, we did find more birds elsewhere through the day.Some taken, some not. But none can compare to that first covey of the day. That first rush. Like a drug.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that, sniper john... You should consider publishing a book! Always enjoy your posts so much!! ;D ;D ;D


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Is seems no matter how long you have been chasing quail, a large covey rise will make your heart flutter. Beautiful pictures and write up.
Best of luck on this weekends hunt test, although I think Dash has it in the bag.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I want SJ's camera ;D,,,oh and his hunting skills, opportunities, and Dash too!


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

There is nothing special about my cameras. Those pictures were taken with a used Fuji Finepix S3200. I paid about $20 for it online from a pawn shop through Amazon. The shutter button does not work all the time. I have to push it from one to five times before it will take. It takes pictures though and I got what I paid for, so I kept it for a backup or bad weather camera rather than return it. If I drop it in the lake, no big deal.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Outstanding Pics" Sniper

we risk we search the adventures


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

Envious as I face another COLD WI WEEKEND. Brrr below zero wind chill. Poor V's would freeze their n**s off in this lovely Saskatchewan screamer.


----------

